# Firestorm and Bobcat



## Speed Trap (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, went up to Cabelas today on lunch to return a couple of items and decided I was going to look at a FoxPro. Walked around, looked at the Firestorm several times and picked one up, along with the Mojo Critter.

Slapped some batteries into both and headed out to a rural area I know just to see if I could call in a yote. I had my .22 LR with me just in case one came in real close. Well, put both of them out about 35 yards from my car, turned on the kitten distress and sat back to watch. WITHIN one minute, a nice size bobcat came stalking in to the decoy. The cat looked to the right, saw my car and turned and sat down looking straight at me.

It was pretty neat to say the least before he ran off with a bullet in the chest. He staggered down to the creek bed and I waited about 30 minutes before followig up. I found blood, however, lost the trail when it ran through some heavy brush where it had flooded a couple of months ago.

Looked for almost 45-minutes, but alas, unable to locate. WAS SICK about it, but I did like the FoxPro.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a great story! Texas is covered up with the cats. So are you near Buda or Fort Worth? I'm out west of Austin and visit the Buda store more often than the wife would like.









Have you considered going back out to look for the cat again? Maybe at night with a blood light? Even if you could recover the skull it could be a nice trophy.

Either way, welcome to the site!


----------



## Speed Trap (Nov 20, 2010)

I did go back this evening; still couldn't find him. I'm sure he got up in the creek area where a lot of "trash" is piled up where it flooded last time and buried up in there. I went to the Fort Worth store, and like you, I'm sure my wife wish I would lose my way when going there.....

I am really wanting to get out this weekend at the deer lease and put that call about 50 yards from my stand. We have way to many yotes this year, and I think I could probably get one or two this weekend. BUT.....I was hoping my AR would be ready tonight, but guy called me and said there was a problem with the build. Said the gas block was to big for the rail and will have to order another one and it probably won't be ready until next week. I'm just ready for it to be here, get it sighted in and do some hunting with it.....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT speedtrap. I think you will like it here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats pretty impressive to call a bobcat in on the first stand(you would think that alone would justify the purchase to the wife) too bad you couldn't find him though. Welcome to the site.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on your early Christmas present.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder what he got us ??


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I wonder what he got us ??


Like I tell my 6 year old.....you have to be nice and wait until Christmas!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My daughter put a .223 right behind the shoulder of a big bobcat last year and it just kept going, she was sick about it. I took my dog out the next day and tracked it about 85 yards to a giant brush pile. It was too big to dig into or move. Sometimes a bobcat can take a tremendous amount of killing. ET


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I let one (bobcat) have it with a 223 some years back and I thought I had him down, then it jumped up and ran down the hill. Partner and I tracked it for about 100 yards. He found it brushed up it thick cover in a rock strewn draw. I said, "Shoot it!" He said, "It's too thick for a shot." I had to crawl in after it and finish my doing. Really wouldn't want to do that again, the cat was hissing and growling and not a very happy fellow. A guy could end up getting beat up pretty good before a finishing shot presented itself. I faired the better..... I busted a yote a few days ago and made a less than perfect shot on a fast exiting dog, took a from wheel off of him and left him bleeding badly yet still on the move. "Set still and let him brush up." those were my thoughts. Left him be for about 15 minutes, then started tracking, lots of spore, figured it wouldn't be long. Two hours later, after losing the track twice and walking about a mile, I caught up, and ran him into open country where I finished what I started with a single shot. Shooting a 223 Winchester Super Short Magnum, 55 grain hollowpoints. Fact is, sometimes these predators can take an awful lot of killin and still be mobile. Lesson learned, shot placement, and always finish what you started.


----------

